# I'm confused an need help!



## Idiot husband123 (May 31, 2021)

Nvrm


----------



## AllyCat702 (May 30, 2021)

Was she always complaining of pain or is this new? How old are you?


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I think you should have posted this in the infidelity forum...


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

So she spends 4-10 hours EVERY day/night in a house full of men??? She uses porn constantly and then refuses you sex???? Hmmm, not sure how you can trust her, and if she is masturbating several times a week then she is clearly lying about feeling pain. I feel for your child, where is he when she is hanging out qiht all these men??


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I commend you on your choice of user name.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Idiot husband123 said:


> We haven't had sex for months plural. An she missed her depo birth control shot. An she is starting to stress it an bought pregnancy tests


I'd guess if a baby suddenly "appears" you won't have to worry about being the father. Meanwhile, the house full of men she services ... er, uh, I mean "visits" are among the likely contenders for baby daddy.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Lots of people "forgetting" their depo shot around here


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Just out of curiosity, what sort of behavior would you have to witness before you would suspect your wife of cheating? Is catching her with another penis in her vagina required?


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Idiot husband123 said:


> My wife and I have been together 5 years. She is 22. I am 24. We have 1 baby boy age 2. My wife says she feels pain with anything to do with sex or masturbation. Her pain comments started after baby was born. She says she can't get in the mood at all ever no matter what. So I look at her search history and see porn after porn about 3-5 times a week. She refuses to even speak about sex with me, let alone trying to help me with an erection. She gets enraged and threatens to leave me if I ask what she's up to and will blatantly lie to me about why she's breathing heavy or in bed in the middle of the day etc. She also regularly visits a friend's house with an average of 6-8 ppl all male except for 1 and she has had past sexual relations with 1 of the men there and another of them made a lot of sexual comments when I was able to visit. There's not a reason I'm aware of as for why I'm not allowed to visit there anymore. But I trust her and accept her going to visit for approximately 4-10 hours a day or night. She looses her phone or doesn't "notice" I call or message here an there while shes visiting. An when we cuddle she wants us to have clothes on and if my penis touches her even a little limp or erect she gets upset at me an scoots away, an tells me I'm treating her like a piece of meat an just want her for sex. She doesn't even like it when I place a hand on her breasts to cuddle when we spoon. We haven't had sex for months plural. An she missed her depo birth control shot. An she is starting to stress it an bought pregnancy tests an still hasn't used them from a couple weeks ago. What do you guys gather from this situation? Should I be worried? Should I stay with her? Is she cheating? Why lie about the littlest of things to me? An is it fair to ignore my sexual needs/desires because she doesn't want to interact with me? What do I do??


Is this a joke?
You can’t possibly be this blind or gullible. As described in your post, your wife is almost certainly cheating on you with another man/men and you are allowing her to do it.

Why the hell would you allow her to “visit” a house full of men at all, ever, especially knowing she “used to” sleep with at least one of them? Do you have any boundaries at all for your wife’s behavior?


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

here we have another representation of what's wrong with men these days. We all can see what's going on; but you're wondering???. OP if what you're saying is the way things are then it shows ,first and foremost that you have no idea how to be a man of strong convictions and character. it shows that you approach your wife with timidness, with no convictions and very beta like. Your wife's does what she does because she has not respect for you. Why would she, when you have not given her grounds for her to respect you as a man, as her partner and as the father of your child.

You are where you are because you have allowed it. You have given her all powers in your marriage dynamics. You are there like a sad puppy begging for attention and take the little crumbs she throws at you when she feels that she must.

A man of convictions, a man that takes no ****, has boundaries, is not afraid of the relationship ending; a men that is secure in himself, that know that there's a whole new world waiting in the outside for him, a man that has self-respect, self worth, would long ago had kicked her to the curb. Instead, you're spinning your head wondering if there's something wrong, if she's cheating, if it's fair how she treats you sexually.

You are young, and basically you represent that segment of men that has been chew up and spit out by the system leaving you without a compass as to the realities of how men are supposed react when it comes to confronting anything in this world. You need to learn about how to be a man that commands respect, beginning with respecting yourself. Start by getting out of the fog of indecisiveness in which you're living and take a stand already. If i were you, I would be divorcing already.


----------



## Idiot husband123 (May 31, 2021)

Idiot husband123 said:


> My wife and I have been together 5 years. She is 22. I am 24. We have 1 baby boy age 2. My wife says she feels pain with anything to do with sex or masturbation. Her pain comments started after baby was born. She says she can't get in the mood at all ever no matter what. So I look at her search history and see porn after porn about 3-5 times a week. She refuses to even speak about sex with me, let alone trying to help me with an erection. She gets enraged and threatens to leave me if I ask what she's up to and will blatantly lie to me about why she's breathing heavy or in bed in the middle of the day etc. She also regularly visits a friend's house with an average of 6-8 ppl all male except for 1 and she has had past sexual relations with 1 of the men there and another of them made a lot of sexual comments when I was able to visit. There's not a reason I'm aware of as for why I'm not allowed to visit there anymore. But I trust her and accept her going to visit for approximately 4-10 hours a day or night. She looses her phone or doesn't "notice" I call or message here an there while shes visiting. An when we cuddle she wants us to have clothes on and if my penis touches her even a little limp or erect she gets upset at me an scoots away, an tells me I'm treating her like a piece of meat an just want her for sex. She doesn't even like it when I place a hand on her breasts to cuddle when we spoon. We haven't had sex for months plural. An she missed her depo birth control shot. An she is starting to stress it an bought pregnancy tests an still hasn't used them from a couple weeks ago. What do you guys gather from this situation? Should I be worried? Should I stay with her? Is she cheating? Why lie about the littlest of things to me? An is it fair to ignore my sexual needs/desires because she doesn't want to interact with me? What do I do??
> [*/QUOTE]
> She just told me she doesn't want to be with me anymore, so I read this post to her and she flipped the f*** out an pulled her hair punched her head an punched me like 30 times one good one to the stirnum knocked my wind, an screamed that I'm a liar and a piece of s**t an to leave her alone. *


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Idiot husband123 said:


> *She just told me she doesn't want to be with me anymore, so I read this post to her and she flipped the f*** out an pulled her hair punched her head an punched me like 30 times one good one to the stirnum knocked my wind, an screamed that I'm a liar and a piece of s**t an to leave her alone.*


I think you have your answer there...


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Idiot husband123 said:


> *She just told me she doesn't want to be with me anymore, so I read this post to her and she flipped the f*** out and pulled her hair punched her head an punched me like 30 times one good one to the sternum knocked my wind, and screamed that I'm a liar and a piece of s**t and to leave her alone.*


Again, what more do you need from us? Run.


----------

